# Yellow nails - help!



## le777 (Aug 10, 2016)

[SIZE=medium]Hi everyone. When I do my nails at home I normally use a base coat, but last week I was in a rush so I just polished my nails bright red and skipped the base. I removed my polish last night and it's left a slight yellow stain on my nails – serves me right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I wasn’t going to paint them again, but the stains don’t look great and I like to keep my nails tidy for work, so I repainted them to hide the marks.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]So, apart from keeping my nails hidden by dark polish, can anyone recommend a good product to hide the yellow? I know there’s a lot of products out there but I wondered if anyone had a good experience of one? Thanks for your help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/SIZE]


----------



## LAminerals (Aug 10, 2016)

You may want to try some baking soda, and just scrub your nails with an old toothbrush.


----------



## Teroni88 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have heard lemon juice works aswell, and even toothpaste with whitening.


----------



## angela17 (Sep 24, 2016)

Are you a smoker? I have a friend with the same problem, and she tried lot of creams and lemon juice as well, but the problem were cigarettes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meticulousnails (Sep 26, 2016)

Soak them in hydrogen peroxide for 5 minutes and then buff your nails. You can buy a super fine 320 grit buffer block from the beauty supply and lightly buff the nail plate. The stain will come off.


----------



## le777 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had tried a few things - a nail brightener, buffing and scrubbing, and my nails are back to normal now.

I'm just off to paint them again - with a base coat first!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 12, 2016)

Essie has a professional nail brightening kit, I have been happily using it for long and it works great. You can also try Essie brightening pen if you want a quick solution but it's not as effective as the kit.


----------



## Madhuri Verma (Oct 20, 2016)

_*4 Tips For Yellow nails :-*_

*1. Whitening toothpaste: *In order to get rid of immediate nail stains such as pink nails from wearing red nail polish, try scrubbing a whitening toothpaste on your nails using a nail brush. Remember, this is not for long-term stains.

*2. Lemon juice: *Soaking your nails in lemon juice will get rid of those yellow stains. Soak your nails for 10-15 minutes each day until you are happy with the results.

*3. Light buffing: *The top layer of your nails is where the yellow stains are. By buffing your nails you will get rid of the top layers, removing some of the stains. While this method may work, buffing your nails is not recommended because it can lead to weaker nails. "This removes layers of the nail plate and can lead to splitting and peeling," says Schippers. If you choose to buff your nails, try using a clear strengthening polish after.

*4. Peroxide and baking soda:* Mix 1 tablespoon of hydrogen peroxide with 2-n-half tablespoons of baking soda in a small bowl. Using a cotton swab, cover your entire fingernail with the paste. Leave this mixture on for three minutes, then rinse. This treatment should be repeated every six to eight weeks. If you don't have baking soda on hand, Dr. Schlessinger says water can work just as well: "You can try mixing one part hydrogen peroxide in three parts water to whiten nails. Place the mixture in a small bowl and soak your nails for 10 minutes. Be sure to rinse your nails really well afterward and apply hand cream or cuticle oil."


----------



## Sally Pete (Feb 7, 2017)

I've got the same problem and it makes me feel so self conscious. I've tried baking soda and scrubbing them. That didn't work. I've tried a few different things. I'm looking for the easiest thing to do. Can anyway help?

I was using an old base coat and old nail polish, like 3-4 years old, is that bad?


----------



## AveryJack (Sep 28, 2021)

To prevent staining, you must give your nails a break from polish and avoid using acetone on them. You may want to soak your fingers in a solution of water and water. That will help stop your nails from getting yellow. And then buff your nails. I have used rockholder's nail buffer happily for many years now, and it works great.


----------

